# SOIL MASTER SELECT Available in San Diego



## bennyDbunny (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi:

Just to let everybody know I bought 2 bags of Soil Master Select Charcoal today from the LESCO Store in San Diego. Marco Order a pallet of the stuff so I think they will have some for the next few days if anybody wants to buy.:clap2:


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I will post on the SCAPE website. A few people have been trying to get SD to get it in. There seemed to be a problem with the supplier. I guess not anymore. 

I use SMS regular myself I now wish I had went through the extra effort to get charcoal.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

slickwillislim said:


> I use SMS regular myself I now wish I had went through the extra effort to get charcoal.


I agree here. I'm thinking about trying to obtain some SMS for my 10g but of the charcoal color. It'd be a little harder to get and i'd have to pull strings but i think that it'd look great, and have great contrast to plants, shrimp and fish...


----------

